# 2008 Autotrail Preview Brochure



## andynkim (Apr 9, 2007)

Hi all
Although I have not posted up to know as I am waiting delivery of one of the first 2008 chyenne 660's I have been learning a lot from everyone for the expected delivery 1st week in october.
I have just noticed that there is know a brosure downloadable from the Autotrail site re the 2008 spec.

Look here http://www.auto-trail.co.uk/2008/2008-newsletter.pdf

Thanks to everyone for all the usefull tips I have found on this site, I have not yet subscribed but will when I need to buy some insurance.

Cheers All Andy Penn


----------



## Chascass (May 10, 2007)

Hi Andy
It will be the best £10 you have spent if you subscribe, and I hope you are as pleased with your 660 as we are with our's

Chas


----------



## andynkim (Apr 9, 2007)

Hi Chas
As soon as I here that it is on its way from grimsby, I will be spending £10 and reaping the rewards.

Cheers Andy


----------



## 107216 (Sep 24, 2007)

I am desperate to get my hands on a preview of what Autotrail are doing for 2008, cant can you help me download from my computer "why i ask" can you help please? Harold.


----------



## themariners (Mar 11, 2007)

Hi Andypenn,

I would not hold your breath regarding delivery of your new Autotrail for the first week in October.

We have been waiting since August for our new Tracker which we was promised, the delivery date just keeps moving.

my husband has been in contact with the dealers today and they rang Autotrail for us, we have now been promised the 2nd week in October and it will be one of the first 2008 models so they tell us.

We only live 5 miles away from Autotrail Factory and when my husband was on the way to work he saw 5 Mecedes cabs been delivered there if you are having on of these you will probably be in luck.

Keep your fingers crossed and good luck to you.
Sue.


----------



## andynkim (Apr 9, 2007)

Hi Sue
I know what you mean it was originally expected at the beginning of sept, But I Emailed the Sales Manager at Autotrail Scott Stephens and he said it was on the production line and expected to be ready for delivery on the 5th oct so fingers crossed.

Andy


----------

